# Texas Satellite Tagging Effort Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A quick summary of our tagging effort this year:


1. Tag 278 SPOT 131lb tagged Aug 22, came off Sep 12 (fish had moved about 30 miles).

2. Tag 257 SPOT 101lb tagged Sep 17, came off Sep 19 (fish had moved about 10 miles).

3. Tag 288 SPOT 171lb tagged Sep 17, no messages yet (that's a good thing).

4. Tag 286 SPOT 131lb tagged Sep 20, one quick signal yesterday but no fix on the tag (that's also a good thing and common for a first signal or two).

5. Tag 284 PAT 117lb tagged Sep 20, scheduled popoff date March 1, 2015 (we won't hear from it until it comes off).

Still have four PAT tags to go.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

are the tags coming off due to an anchor issue or a programming issue with the tag? just curious


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Blueshoes said:


> are the tags coming off due to an anchor issue or a programming issue with the tag? just curious


Actually neither. We think they are coming out because they are getting bitten by a shark or other fish and jerked out. We want to get the tags back to see. If they get jerked out due to a shark attack, we usually find teeth marks and bent dart. If they are fouled with something like seaweed or fishing line or something, we can sometimes tell that by looking at the recovered tag.

We have strengthened the darts to make them less likely to come out but the spot tags look a little like a baitfish due to their size. So we have had them bitten out in the past and assume that is what has happened to the two we have lost this year.

Seems to be a chronic problem with fish when they get in the more brackish, heavy bait concentration areas. When they tag fish in Florida, the spot tags do great until they get in the Mississippi River Delta area of Louisiana, and then they come off. We have not had much success with SPOT tags in Texas either. I think the same is true here. The fish are getting around bait with lots of predators in water that is less than clear... this leads to the incidental bites. We have put magnesium strips on the tethers to deter sharks, still doesn't work. Jacks or sharks we believe are getting a hold of them.

The PAT tags seems to have better success. They don't tend to float the same and likely lay closer to the fish's body making them less appealing to bite at.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Quick update... Tag 286 has traveled to south Texas and has been down there for about a week now.

We are currently working on a movement theory related to currents, even more so than water temperature and Tag 286 has certainly adhered to the theory. She scooted 115 miles in 9 days. That's over 12 miles a day... not that she did it consistently, but anybody that says mature, spawning age tarpon stay put and live their life in one area is ignoring the data and reality.  Keep on truck'n....


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

my question is where do the menhaden go this time of the year?


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blueshoes said:


> my question is where do the menhaden go this time of the year?


My findings illustrate that mature/spawning capable menhaden venture offshore for the winter spawn. Usually returning in numbers in April/May.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

SPOT Tag 286 has been incommunicado for awhile. She moved back north toward Port Aransas with the warming trend about ten days ago but she has remained down so we haven't gotten a fix on her. I'll let you know when we hear from her again. She's likely on her way south again.

The big news is we have placed the remaining three PAT tags. None have come off so far and they have been placed over the last few weeks.

The largest fish *EVER* tagged with a satellite tag was tagged this fall, right here in Texas. The fish measured 78 inches to the fork and 44 inches at the girth. Based on the correct tarpon formula, that comes out to 200.22 lbs. based on the BTT calculator and 199 lbs based on the Univ. of Miami peer reviewed formula. Marcus landed her and we were able to get a tag in her.

Previously, the largest fish satellite tagged was from Vera Cruz at 198 lbs. It's awesome for Texas to hold that record now !!!!!!

Water temps are headed south along with the fish. If the PAT tags stay in, they are scheduled to come off in March. I'll keep everybody posted.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Way to go Team Chorizo! Very cool that we have the record. Everything's bigger in Texas baby!


----------

